# CUSTOM ORDER: hal's new roter baritone



## halsinden (Jan 21, 2008)

initial payment has been received, the 3rd moon is in mercury's shadow and fortune has tipped me the wink its finally happening.

in the middle of one of my rondo-rants on here, sebastian [apophis] of roter custom guitars PMd me and offered to take on what id so utterly failed to find elsewhere. weve gone back & forth with various discussions and everything hes said and offered just seemed so spot on. so here we have it, coming soon - my first custom guitar.

details currently confirmed are:

- 7 strings
- 27 baritone scale neck
- wenge body, arched wenge top 
- 7 piece wenge / maple neck-thru
- natural / oil finish, stained black 
- ebony fretboard, 24 frets - no inlays (luminous neck / side markers)
- ibanez style reverse headstock
- kahler trem (details to follow)
- black hardware, all recessed
- BKP nailbomb 7s
- 1 volume pot w. push/pull killswitch
- 2 x on/off switches (coil tapping & phase)
- 5 way selector
- angled jack port beneath strap nut

the neck will follow the profile and dimensions of james [7DT]s 1077xl. i played it whilst fitting my RG7620 with the BKPs and was blown away by the marked improvement in my playing, so whilst the grass seemed greener on the other side im about to extend the garden (so to speak).

the main inspiration for this instrument is a mixture of the cazares / broderick / mcgrath ibanez RGA-7, the ESP f-std sanskrit 7 and jeff carralinis barillon 7 string bass. im working mostly on the principle that i have always preferred the idea of having a smaller bodied guitar as im very fond of how many of the more compact 7+ string basses make more of a feature of focus for the fretboard than a table-like body top.

to be begin with, i rendered an outline of the broderick RGA-7 in photoshop and hacked at it with the erase tool and then set about rebuilding. after a number of attempts i began to hack at it further this weekend into making the top half (the cutaways) more like the F-series than the standard RG shape. weve agreed on last nights draft as a basic starting point for body shape but im yet to work on the inner bevelled shape which i want to make a real feature of - im quite the fan of very pronounced / heavily cut bevelled edges on archtops.

the choice in finish was a mixture of a few things - initially having heard (and at first balked at) dougies reasoning for avoiding lacquer / paint finishes, then extensively using my bassist syans 5 string corvette from her warwick endorsement which has the most beautiful black natural finish - its just so tactile and detailed in its show of the woods grain. after this, seeing sebastians work on his most recent RCG 10 string ERG in wenge i could only agree with him when he recommended the wood for the best grain finish available.

Roter Custom Guitars

H


----------



## arnoroth661 (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## skinhead (Jan 21, 2008)

That sounds fucking cool. Want to see that alive


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 21, 2008)

hmm...sounds tasty


----------



## halsinden (Jan 21, 2008)

skinhead said:


> That sounds fucking cool. Want to see that alive



cheers man.

hopefully it won't be too long, but in the meantime i'll be putting up picstories.

H


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice man


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jan 21, 2008)

Post the pic dude (the photoshop one)


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 21, 2008)

Fucking great, good for you and good for sebe.


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 21, 2008)

What's the price BTW ?


----------



## Randy (Jan 21, 2008)

What's the tuning gonna be like?


----------



## halsinden (Jan 21, 2008)

thanks guys, great to hear some support for this project. im well excited, as you can imagine.

as yet sebastian & i are keeping the initial designs under wraps for the time being until weve both made sure that all fits etc, but once thats done im hoping to post a sequential series of how the design began and progressed together with it actually physically being made, so watch this space.

as far as tunings go, its all as standard but down in A. so thats standard E down fully to D with the extra A as the lower 7th string. interlock (who i use guitar to write for) play in G#, but worms of sabnock write in D, beth ryan is in A & D (me on a 7 in A, D and her on a 6 string acoustic in D), kharnum used to write in G but will now write in A and the project im writing with nathaniel from dam is in A. leech woman is in E but then ill most likely use my RG for them in future (im still shit-scared of gigging my les paul).

prices, if youll forgive me, id prefer to remain quiet over as there are factors in play either way that influence the overall cost (outside endorsements etc) but i can say that i was [very positively] shocked at how reasonable roter are. the only thing i havent been allowed to do in this build has been down to it not existing in the first place (black frets); sebastian is actually meeting all of my requirements & demands in this design stage.

H


----------



## HaGGuS (Jan 21, 2008)

cant wait to see this


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 21, 2008)

this things gonna be a beast man! Awesome, can't wait to see this thing!


----------



## yevetz (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## soldierkahn (Jan 21, 2008)

dude, your gonna be able to rock Dino gauge strings and itll still be nice and tight....

hows the wood combo gonna sound with the BKPs?


----------



## halsinden (Jan 21, 2008)

soldierkahn said:


> dude, your gonna be able to rock Dino gauge strings and itll still be nice and tight....
> 
> hows the wood combo gonna sound with the BKPs?




does he play light gauge? my sincere hope is that i'll be able to, as james' 1077 is beautifully light and in the same tuning, i was spaffing off all over the place on it.

the BKPs? i'm intrigued to know. i may even speak to tim about his thoughts but i should imagine they'll be great.

H


----------



## soldierkahn (Jan 21, 2008)

its just ive never dealt with a wenge guitar b4, but i guess since its a maple NT most your tone will be from the maple anyway, lol. 

And yes, Dino is infamous for his use of light gauge strings and ERG guitars. I think all his 7s are 27" scale, and for his B i think he uses a 52! I cant even use a 52 on my 1077, lol, it feels too light for me. I use a 56 for B but thats still pretty light, lol. 

with you having a 30" scale 7, you should be able to tune it to A Standard (ADGCFAD) you should be able to use a 10-56 set and still be pretty stable, but i wouldnt go any lighter than that.... If it were me, Id go with 10.5 - 48 + 58, but thats only guestimating, seeing as how ive never played a 30" scale 7 before, haha.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 21, 2008)

about the design

Body wings will be: wenge arched top and back plus mahogany body wings core


----------



## soldierkahn (Jan 21, 2008)

holy shit, lol. damn thats gonna be a lot of work, lol. Hopefully its worth it in the end. Now stop chatting and start building, JP 

im kinda anxious to hear how that wood combo will sound.....


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh snap totally didnt read that this thing was 30" long - thats in ERG range now. Some reason I thought I read it was 27" somewhere.


----------



## soldierkahn (Jan 21, 2008)

i think it was cause you saw me talkin about Dino and you peed your pants a lil.....  jk


----------



## Haunted Cereal (Jan 21, 2008)

i'm very much impressed with roter. i'll eventually have a neck for my warlock from them and sebastian was very helpful with the initial quote. i think we'll all be excited for the updates on this project. i'm very interested in the wenge wings. would it be possible to anodize or powder coa tfretwire black or something like that?


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 21, 2008)

soldierkahn said:


> i think it was cause you saw me talkin about Dino and you peed your pants a lil.....  jk


----------



## halsinden (Jan 21, 2008)

djpharoah said:


> Oh snap totally didnt read that this thing was 30" long - thats in ERG range now. Some reason I thought I read it was 27" somewhere.



you were totally right, it's completely my mistake and i don't know why i wrote 30". it's going to be a 27".

sorry if i mislead anyone! not sure i'm a good enough guitarist to play on a 30!

H


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 21, 2008)

awwww the 30" is what made it insanely cool!
now its just really really really cool lol


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 21, 2008)

halsinden said:


> you were totally right, it's completely my mistake and i don't know why i wrote 30". it's going to be a 27".
> 
> sorry if i mislead anyone! not sure i'm a good enough guitarist to play on a 30!
> 
> H



Hahaa - no worries. I was just like 30" - damn this guy must have large gorilla hands.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 21, 2008)

hey, play bass in a band for a while. 25.5" becomes absurdly short


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jan 21, 2008)

Bass player I know had a custom Warmoth, with a wenge neck and fretboard... that thing had the smoothest, deepest tone you can imagine, with just an edge of grind for clarity... of course, she had really nice gear all around. Can't remember what she said the body was, something more standard, want to say it was either maple or mahogany. That neck, though... it was this chocolate-purple, front and back, including the headstock... gorgeous!

She's pretty hot too... too bad for me she's gay, and moved to New Zealand. 

BTW... how do you pronounce that? Is is _wenj_ or _wen-gee_?


----------



## budda (Jan 21, 2008)

nice setup! but uh you're missing a tone knob..


----------



## Xaios (Jan 21, 2008)

It's pronounced "when gay," no joke.


----------



## JBroll (Jan 21, 2008)

MerlinTKD said:


> Bass player I know had a custom Warmoth, with a wenge neck and fretboard... that thing had the smoothest, deepest tone you can imagine, with just an edge of grind for clarity... of course, she had really nice gear all around. Can't remember what she said the body was, something more standard, want to say it was either maple or mahogany. That neck, though... it was this chocolate-purple, front and back, including the headstock... gorgeous!
> 
> She's pretty hot too... too bad for me she's gay, and moved to New Zealand.
> 
> BTW... how do you pronounce that? Is is _wenj_ or _wen-gee_?



For you she's gay? Ouch, that's just mean. My condolences.

And... black frets? Just use some fucking obsidian and make your strings miserable. Scalloped and fretless would be cooler, though...

Jeff


----------



## halsinden (Jan 22, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> hey, play bass in a band for a while. 25.5" becomes absurdly short



funny you should say that, as i actually play bass in worms of sabnock. the main reason i'm doing the 27" is to make the A tuning firmer but i've played both my guitarists in interlock baritone guitars and it's taken me while even just to get used to that.

H



MerlinTKD said:


> Bass player I know had a custom Warmoth, with a wenge neck and fretboard... that thing had the smoothest, deepest tone you can imagine, with just an edge of grind for clarity...



shit, ok, now i'm actually really excited.

H



budda said:


> nice setup! but uh you're missing a tone knob..



dude, i'm intrigued - sell this to me. i've only ever heard negative things about using them and frankly i don't see myself rolling much high end off what i play (at least, not from the guitar itself)

H



Xaios said:


> It's pronounced "when gay," no joke.



oh you're _fucking_ kidding me?

...christ.

H


----------



## Randy (Jan 22, 2008)

All the guys at the exotic wood yard where I get my lumber call it "wen-j".


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 22, 2008)

Dude, that sounds absolutely awesome. When I get my KXK and you get that, we'll have to organise a guitar-a-thon. Maybe we can persaude James to let us abuse his VHT too?

Incidentally, you need another band or two mate, you've not got anywhere near enough projects yet


----------



## halsinden (Jan 22, 2008)

metalfiend666 said:


> Dude, that sounds absolutely awesome. When I get my KXK and you get that, we'll have to organise a guitar-a-thon. Maybe we can persaude James to let us abuse his VHT too?
> 
> Incidentally, you need another band or two mate, you've not got anywhere near enough projects yet




i like to call it my band harem.

when i am spent with the sluttish wares of my worms of sabnock crew, i turn to my sublime interlock 6 to rest my sweaty brow on its collective breast whilst i'm fed turkish delight...

H


----------



## FortePenance (Jan 22, 2008)

levelhead86 said:


> All the guys at the exotic wood yard where I get my lumber call it "wen-j".


----------



## Xaios (Jan 22, 2008)

Wenge - Information from Reference.com


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 22, 2008)

the specs make this out to be quite a classy looking guitar.
nice spec choices, and nice choice on the lack of a tone knob.
simple control layouts ftw.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 22, 2008)

this specs make this guitar a real bitch to build, but that's how we like it


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 22, 2008)

Apophis said:


> this specs make this guitar a real bitch to build, but that's how we like it



 that's an awesome attitude.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 22, 2008)

i agree, thats just straight pro dude. total opposite of what the big brands are thinking 

i personally never use the tone knob, but just having it set all the way down still bleeds a bit of the treble off, and i really dislike not having it. if you decide you want that ever, you can always add a concentric pot, or even just a trimpot or a fixed resistor in the cavity, if you dont want to have an adjustable one about


----------



## Ciprian (Jan 30, 2008)

How's the project doing?


----------



## halsinden (Jan 30, 2008)

Ciprian said:


> How's the project doing?



its doing well. weve had some real developments on the materials / hardware front - ive confirmed that im now on the roster for kahler trems and will be getting a 2327 shortly. tim from BKP has confirmed the availability of my next set of nailbombs and last night i spoke with bob sperzel about the possibility of loading this with in line sperzel machine heads.

im hoping to submit the final versions of the body shape (the bevelling is left to design), the neck measurements and the headstock design by tomorrow night so its really cracking on at a fair old pace.

im extremely hopeful. 

H


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 30, 2008)

thats sweet...


----------



## yevetz (Jan 30, 2008)

Sebastian we demand pics


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 30, 2008)

yevetz said:


> Sebastian we demand pics



+1


----------



## Kakaka (Jan 30, 2008)

+1

Congrats, Hal! Good luck for the job, Sebastian!

Oh, just a veeery sincere friendly tip for Sebastian: use more light to shoot the guitar pictures at your website, I bet these pictures don't do justice to your work!


----------



## skinhead (Jan 30, 2008)

Pics


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 30, 2008)

Kickass man


----------



## Apophis (Jan 30, 2008)

Kakaka said:


> Oh, just a veeery sincere friendly tip for Sebastian: use more light to shoot the guitar pictures at your website, I bet these pictures don't do justice to your work!



Many of those pictures were made long time ago. With those new ones using more light isn't always the best idea, but we're trying 


First pics will be posted this week  we are doing 7 pieces neck now


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 30, 2008)

Just checked out the site, very nice work makes me wanna get a quote on somthing I've been wanting to have done.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 30, 2008)

Now that's going custom. Looking forward to seeing it - should be an interesting instrument.


----------



## halsinden (Jan 31, 2008)

just got off the phone to bob sperzel, we are go for 7 in line machine heads...

well pleased.

H


----------



## yevetz (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 31, 2008)

you knew it was coming.


----------



## Shinx (Jan 31, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 1, 2008)

wow this is weird, while checking out that roter guitars site, i could swear i'd seen this bass before.







a dude in gc (in sacramento, CA) about 5 or 6 months ago (maybe more) i remember seeing the body and thiking it was a neck thru, then seeing the aluminum headstock in that Y shape and thinking "hmm thats odd, looks like a neck thru"

then i got distracted by a hellraiser FR my friend brought over.


----------



## Shawn (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow. That's awesome!  Can't wait to see it.


----------



## halsinden (Feb 20, 2008)

just thought i would report on some developments:

i spoke to tim BKP last friday to buy the pickups for this new custom, originally heading for the nailbombs as usual, but after some discussion he suggested i give the warpig a go, so i bought a set and they're being mailed to sebastian over at roter as we speak.

sebastian and i have also spoken about wooden covers for said pickups, which i'm really excited about.

sperzel are now onboard for 7 in-line machine heads and i'll be ordering my kahler 2327 over the next few days. mart bought me a set of black schaller straplocks for my birthday t'other week, they've been sent off.

it's all coming together!

H


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 20, 2008)

Great fucking news!


----------



## Sanzen (Feb 20, 2008)

can't wait to see this.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 20, 2008)

Sanzen said:


> can't wait to see this.



+1


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 20, 2008)

halsinden said:


> blah blah blah (not a picture here, no way), blah blah....







 awesome news man 
wenge covers too?


----------



## Apophis (Feb 20, 2008)

yeah, wenge covers, cause he wants this guitar to be EVIL


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 20, 2008)

WENGE: the official wood of ne'er-do-wells


----------



## Apophis (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## halsinden (Feb 20, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> WENGE: the official wood of ne'er-do-wells



i must admit, i have been known to creep around the edges of corners, wear an eye mask and stay just that little bit too long after the end of the film you're watching at the cinema.

the wenge understands.

H



ibznorange said:


>




here's a picture of me in the desert, wearing white -









...aaand here's a picture of a lemur that looks very nearly dead -







hope that helped.

H


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 20, 2008)

Do I get a chance to play this thing when it's done?


----------



## Stitch (Feb 20, 2008)

Thats a very nice lemur.


----------



## yevetz (Feb 20, 2008)

Sebastian, we demand pics


----------



## Rick (Feb 20, 2008)

You look like Michael Jackson's double in the Black and White video.


----------



## halsinden (Feb 21, 2008)

distressed_romeo said:


> Do I get a chance to play this thing when it's done?



indeed you do, chap. in return for the attachments you sent! cheers for those mate.

H



Stitch said:


> Thats a very nice lemur.



hands off, you weird short haired marsupial botherer. i know what you're like.

H



Rick said:


> You look like Michael Jackson's double in the Black and White video.



 

just watched that video. completely true if you look at my avatar as if it's mid dance-move.

shit, i need to get tanning again.



H



yevetz said:


> Sebastian, we demand pics



for those who may have missed it, this is the neck that's currently been glued:






H


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 21, 2008)

halsinden said:


> indeed you do, chap. in return for the attachments you sent! cheers for those mate.
> 
> H



No problem man...hope those are helpful!


----------



## yevetz (Feb 21, 2008)

halsinden said:


>



I saw that


----------



## halsinden (Feb 21, 2008)

yevetz said:


> I saw that



you didn't.

you _think_ you saw it, but you were looking at a picture of a tree partly buried in sand that stitch had posted, pretending to me.

this is the real deal now.

H


----------



## Apophis (Feb 21, 2008)

Pics will be soon, don't worry, but first I have to have Hal's opinions before making another step  We're doing body wings top and back now


----------



## halsinden (Feb 21, 2008)

Apophis said:


> Pics will be soon, don't worry, but first I have to have Hal's opinions before making another step  We're doing body wings top and back now




my opinions are always worth getting.

just ask my ex girlfriends.

H


----------



## Stitch (Feb 21, 2008)

halsinden said:


> you didn't.
> 
> you _think_ you saw it, but you were looking at a picture of a tree partly buried in sand that stitch had posted, pretending to me.
> 
> ...





Rumbled again.

Why do you continue to foil me so, Halsinden!


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 21, 2008)

halsinden said:


> H


 
Damn man I'd stay away from that thing, looks freaky as hell.


----------



## halsinden (Apr 4, 2008)

so, time to lift the shroud and silence that has permeated this project a tad (my own choice to keep it schtum mind you, not sebastians) as hes just sent me a batch of photos which have done my nut. im only going to include one here (yes i know its the back, but), its my absolute favourite of the lot and for me totally encapsulates the spirit of the design. does anyone else get what i mean by that? this one angle has totally summed up how the whole thing feels to me.

obviously this is going to be stained as black as hell, and im going to keep the whole design from you until the edging and beveling is done (of which there is a fair amount ahead), but i reached critical point in my own excitement and felt i should share this with you.

i now need to yoink some electrics designs from james and get a locking nut out to sebastian.

this is going to be a beast.

H


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 4, 2008)

Coool


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 4, 2008)

OOOO you sick man, what a gas tease you are!


----------



## technomancer (Apr 4, 2008)

Hal I'm disappointed in you, there are bits on there that aren't black 

Looks sweet


----------



## halsinden (Apr 4, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Hal I'm disappointed in you, there are bits on there that aren't black
> 
> Looks sweet



when this is finished, i would be able to stand with you in a room which is lined with lead, titanium, a perfectly suspended sphere of tar and black-out curtains from world war II, then open the case containing this guitar and youd be able to point to the tangible increase in darkness from where it lies.

ive been speaking to special forces about mixing the black stain with an ingredient which allows espionage sattelites to appear as black holes on the hubble telescope.

H


----------



## -K4G- (Apr 4, 2008)

i want more pics!


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 4, 2008)

KillForGod said:


> i want more pics!


----------



## technomancer (Apr 4, 2008)

halsinden said:


> when this is finished, i would be able to stand with you in a room which is lined with lead, titanium, a perfectly suspended sphere of tar and black-out curtains from world war II, then open the case containing this guitar and youd be able to point to the tangible increase in darkness from where it lies.
> 
> ive been speaking to special forces about mixing the black stain with an ingredient which allows espionage sattelites to appear as black holes on the hubble telescope.
> 
> H



That's the spirit


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 4, 2008)

looks awesome man, like a modified forest shape


----------



## halsinden (Apr 4, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> looks awesome man, like a modified forest shape



like a what, sorry?

H


----------



## Aled Smith (Apr 4, 2008)

Thats pretty fucking ace. does it weigh alot?


----------



## halsinden (Apr 4, 2008)

Aled Smith said:


> Thats pretty fucking ace. does it weigh alot?



im not sure actually man. i should probably ask sebastian to weigh it, although i imagine some residual amount of weight may come off with some of the shaping yet to come, although might that come back on with the hardware? whos to say?

tell you what - i hope its pretty heavy. i love my heavy slingers, makes me feel like im really playing something proper.

wrexham. man, id love to get back there to play at some point this year. one of the few places in the UK im really set on doing again in 08.

H


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 4, 2008)

ESP Original Series -FOREST-G-


----------



## halsinden (Apr 4, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> ESP Original Series -FOREST-G-



oh right! yeah yeah yeah, definitely the F series was a huge inspiration for this one. i never knew it stood for forest.

basically the history of this design started out with my wanting a straight copy of the broderick and mcgrath RGA-7s but done stained black rather than finished with anything. then i was concerned that i wasnt really putting much of a mark on it myself, so i took the outline of the RGA design to photoshop and started hacking away with a fine eraser tool. what i wound up with was this emaciated, thorn like RGA which to be honest looked a little more weak than kvlt.

so i chopped bits off here and there and then saw that it was becoming more of an F series. had a scout around my other preferred guitar designs and decided to mix the F series principle shape with a barillon 7 string bass, which i love due to its fluid feel.

H


----------



## Aled Smith (Apr 4, 2008)

halsinden said:


> im not sure actually man. i should probably ask sebastian to weigh it, although i imagine some residual amount of weight may come off with some of the shaping yet to come, although might that come back on with the hardware? whos to say?
> 
> tell you what - i hope its pretty heavy. i love my heavy slingers, makes me feel like im really playing something proper.
> 
> ...



Yeh, i like a nice heafty piece of kit, some light guitars are ok, but i think they feel too flimsy and a bit as if you cant punish them. 
Well yeah come play Central again, i saw you guys play last time, my mate felt up ur lead singer lol. hopefuly ill get a blast on your Wenge guitar.

later mate


----------



## halsinden (Apr 4, 2008)

Aled Smith said:


> Yeh, i like a nice heafty piece of kit, some light guitars are ok, but i think they feel too flimsy and a bit as if you cant punish them.
> Well yeah come play Central again, i saw you guys play last time, my mate felt up ur lead singer lol. hopefuly ill get a blast on your Wenge guitar.
> 
> later mate



to be honest man, i doubt i'll take it out on tour with interlock!

your mate felt up christina? you sure mate? she tends bash the living shit out of people who do that, she's one hard-as-shit woman. might you have meant my bassist?

H


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 4, 2008)

i was about to bump this last night and ask how it was going 
i dunno if the angle of the pic is funny or what, but is it just me or does the neck look like its way crooked? it looks like the bridge will be at the top of the guitar


----------



## budda (Apr 4, 2008)

sweet deals man 

nice desert pic too


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 4, 2008)

Ok, i realized it was definately me seeing things wrong when i looked at someones ngd loomis, and thought the strings were curving 

the neck thickness around the heel was throwing me, i tracked the lines with MS paint, and you can see what was causing issues





red lines = incorrect tracking of the curved heel joint
green lines = correct tracking of actual neck direction


----------



## Edroz (Apr 4, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> Ok, i realized it was definately me seeing things wrong when i looked at someones ngd loomis, and thought the strings were curving
> 
> the neck thickness around the heel was throwing me, i tracked the lines with MS paint, and you can see what was causing issues
> 
> ...




your "correct" green lines look really off too


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 4, 2008)

Lol dude, theyre shitty lines done by a guy whos seeing curvy strings on a tuned up guitar, done in MS paint  
all i did was follow a small segment of the maple stripes out with colored lines in fucking paint, this isnt cad precision material 

but follow the bottom green line, as compared to the bottom red line. i was actually tracing for some reason, the red line in my mind as even higher, and it looked like the neck was put in like 15 degrees off lol. point is, my mind was playing tricks on me, cause in its 102 degree Fahrenheit condition, its all cracked out


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Apr 4, 2008)

your green lines could have been straight as hell and we'd still see them curved due to the red lines forming an optical illusion.


----------



## Apophis (Apr 4, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> Lol dude, theyre shitty lines done by a guy whos seeing curvy strings on a tuned up guitar, done in MS paint
> all i did was follow a small segment of the maple stripes out with colored lines in fucking paint, this isnt cad precision material
> 
> but follow the bottom green line, as compared to the bottom red line. i was actually tracing for some reason, the red line in my mind as even higher, and it looked like the neck was put in like 15 degrees off lol. point is, my mind was playing tricks on me, cause in its 102 degree Fahrenheit condition, its all cracked out




it's illusion my friend, cause as you know thickness of the neck is changing, so maple lines can be seen as curved in the direction you mention


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Apr 4, 2008)

that's going to look just incredible. congrats mate. 

this has got me thinking about a custom roter seven...


----------



## Aled Smith (Apr 4, 2008)

why not with interlock?. it was definatley the singer man.


----------



## NDG (Apr 4, 2008)

Looks great 

Sebastian makes wenge look so appealing.


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 4, 2008)

Apophis said:


> it's illusion my friend, cause as you know thickness of the neck is changing, so maple lines can be seen as curved in the direction you mention



 i know. im just so sick i fell over hard getting out of bed this morning 
i just had to think about it for a minute


----------



## halsinden (Apr 4, 2008)

Aled Smith said:


> why not with interlock?. it was definatley the singer man.



because i don't play guitar live with interlock man, i'd have no business bringing that much expensive gear on the road with me that i may damage or have stolen, if you get what i mean? that is, unless the band finally relent and allow me to play the odd tune whilst singing...

i'm well surprised to hear that though, seriously. in all likelihood, it was more likely that she didn't feel it or it was in a heavy crowd. she once ate an entire bus stop just to out of stubbornness. 

H



NDG said:


> Looks great
> 
> Sebastian makes wenge look so appealing.



he does, doesn't he? i tell you, i'm >this< close to getting him to make me & beth a wenge duvet cover.

H



ShawnFjellstad said:


> that's going to look just incredible. congrats mate.
> 
> this has got me thinking about a custom roter seven...



cheers man. i would definitely recommend.

H



Edroz said:


> your "correct" green lines look really off too



is this to say that we have just, by geometry, proven ibzorange to be wrong? in general?

scary shit.

H



ibznorange said:


> Lol dude, theyre shitty lines done by a guy whos seeing curvy strings on a tuned up guitar, done in MS paint
> all i did was follow a small segment of the maple stripes out with colored lines in fucking paint, this isnt cad precision material
> 
> but follow the bottom green line, as compared to the bottom red line. i was actually tracing for some reason, the red line in my mind as even higher, and it looked like the neck was put in like 15 degrees off lol. point is, my mind was playing tricks on me, cause in its 102 degree Fahrenheit condition, its all cracked out



it's ok dude, when i get to playing it and i find myself playing arpeggions on higher strings where i thought i was polishing the back of the headstock before a show, i'll know the measurements were wrong. 

H


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 4, 2008)

halsinden said:


> is this to say that we have just, by geometry, proven ibzorange to be wrong? in general?
> 
> scary shit.


----------



## halsinden (Apr 4, 2008)

ibznorange said:


>



what's wonderful about this, is i now have this glorious visual of you in your bathroom studiously staring at your toothbrush...

"but, it doesn't add up..."

rigging up an elaborate system of practical wires from different points of the room to support the theory that given the ergonomics of the brush's handle design it simply _shouldn't_ be ending up in your mouth.

*HOW CAN THIS BE?!?!?*

it's heresy, and it's sebastian's fault. that godless polish sinner has bent the lord's will and created a paradox. we must burn him. at the stake. a very metal stake with splinters aplenty and spikes in abundance, with wailing banshees and...

yeah, i know, shut up hal.

H


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 4, 2008)

i think i owe you a beer


----------



## halsinden (Apr 4, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> i think i owe you a beer



if you do mate, i'd be thankful, but whatever you do - do not look down at the glass i'll be drinking it from...







just look at those lines, max. what are you gonna do? WHAT ARE YOU GONNA DO?!?! 

H






ooh... OOH...

fuck whether it's half empty or half full mate, that glass wants your *SOUL*

H


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Apr 4, 2008)

hal just might be the funniest person on this forum.


----------



## halsinden (Apr 4, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> hal just might be the funniest person on this forum.



that is *NOT FUCKING TRUE*, i'd thank you to retract that very statement before i phone your mother and tell you've done it again.

we'll have no humour on this thread, thank you very much. you know what happened last time stitch lost control and had another of his accidents.

so, straight faces please. everyone sitting on hands.

thank you.






H


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Apophis (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## yevetz (Apr 5, 2008)

LAZORS!!!


----------



## cow 7 sig (Apr 5, 2008)

yevetz said:


> LAZORS!!!



bahhahahahahahahaha
thats going to be one sick fucking guitar


----------



## Apophis (Apr 5, 2008)

^


----------



## halsinden (Apr 5, 2008)

ibznorange, dude, i was walking around covent garden today and chanced across this hedge. i was so worried, i don't know what to do.

*THE ANGLES!!!* as you see, i had to draw myself some guidelines on paint to understand it.







H

guys, another bit of a sneak preview of yet further developments.

something i have to point out - sebastian is working at a truly alarming rate with this. it's quite bizarre. notes are being exchanged and worked on really effectively.






H


----------



## budda (Apr 5, 2008)

Hal, you have a hot girl in your band, possibly two? post pics? lol

I was in a band with 2 girs once.. somehow that turned into their band and it was originally mine. live and learn lol


----------



## budda (Apr 5, 2008)

halsinden said:


> H


----------



## Randy (Apr 5, 2008)

What kind of top coat is going on that bad boy? It looks sexy as hell with no sheen, especially because the shape is so extravagant, the wood is so well figured (for wenge), and and the quality of the carving is top notch.


----------



## halsinden (Apr 5, 2008)

budda said:


> Hal, you have a hot girl in your band, possibly two? post pics? lol
> 
> I was in a band with 2 girs once.. somehow that turned into their band and it was originally mine. live and learn lol



yeah man, and what's really confusing is that they're both bloody nice people and good at their jobs. it's unsettling.

christina, my co-singer, she's also a regular guest vocalist for UK black metallers abgott, is my flatmate and happens to be andy [lozek]'s other half -

MySpace.com - Christina (interlock) - 24 - Female - UK - www.myspace.com/paimonpromotions


then there's syan, our bassist. she's also DJ request denied and is quite an active model -

MySpace.com - syan - 30 - Female - UK - www.myspace.com/syan7

H



levelhead86 said:


> What kind of top coat is going on that bad boy? It looks sexy as hell with no sheen, especially because the shape is so extravagant, the wood is so well figured (for wenge), and and the quality of the carving is top notch.



basically man, i'm not wanting any paint or lacquer on it at all. all that's happening is it's going to be stained black as all hell and then treated with whatever waxes or oils sebastian suggests.

and essentially for exactly the reasons you've pointed out, too.

H


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 5, 2008)

yevetz said:


> LAZORS!!!




OMFG


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 5, 2008)

halsinden said:


> ibznorange, dude, i was walking around covent garden today and chanced across this hedge. i was so worried, i don't know what to do.
> 
> *THE ANGLES!!!* as you see, i had to draw myself some guidelines on paint to understand it.
> 
> ...


I hate you 






guitar is looking badass dude


----------



## halsinden (Apr 5, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> guitar is looking badass dude



thanks mate. i'm well pleased.

H


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 5, 2008)

halsinden said:


> thanks mate. i'm well pleased.
> 
> H



I dont blame you. It looks fantastic. im pretty settled on a rotor custom, potentially an 8 string. 
If my S7328.625 comes out looking as appealing as your guitar i think ill be well pleased myself


----------



## budda (Apr 5, 2008)

i wouldnt want a black finish over what it's got now, but... lol


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't know why, but I like roter custom guitars. 

And it will be great to see that guitar finished.


----------



## halsinden (Apr 5, 2008)

budda said:


> i wouldnt want a black finish over what it's got now, but... lol



yeah, i knew i'd be facing a number of natural finish / non-black fans on here if i posted what i'd been sent as it is now, but i was too excited not too. on my own side, i can't even begin to describe the excitement i have at the prospect of this actually being blacked up. and it not being done with paint.

at some point i'm going to post a video on how people who buy white, blue, green or any other finish guitars that aren't black or natural are directly helping fund terrorism and child pornography.

H


----------



## NDG (Apr 5, 2008)

That guitar is going to be sublime with a black stain.


----------



## halsinden (Apr 5, 2008)

NDG said:


> That guitar is going to be sublime with a black stain.



thank you, sir! exactly.

H


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Apr 6, 2008)

that wenge looks phenomenal.
what does wenge sound like, anyway?


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 6, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> that wenge looks phenomenal.
> what does wenge sound like, anyway?



notes 

from the way apophis explained it, it seems a mix of alder and mahogany, with its own special twist. like such


----------



## budda (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## ibznorange (Apr 6, 2008)

lol, im totally serious on the twist of alder and mahogany part


----------



## angryman (Apr 6, 2008)

Can't wait to see the finished guitar dude, it's lookin awesome


----------



## halsinden (Apr 6, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> notes
> 
> from the way apophis explained it, it seems a mix of alder and mahogany, with its own special twist. like such





that does just perfectly encapsulate the conglomeration of the two sounds, yes. spot on.

H



angryman said:


> Can't wait to see the finished guitar dude, it's lookin awesome



thank you mate. i'm certainly very pleased with it so far.

H


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Apr 6, 2008)

fuck that sounds awesome mate!
any process pics? or are they hidden back in the thread for me to stumble across after 24 minutes of searching?


----------



## halsinden (Apr 6, 2008)

Thrashmanzac said:


> fuck that sounds awesome mate!
> any process pics? or are they hidden back in the thread for me to stumble across after 24 minutes of searching?



well actually, there aren't that many on this thread. for some reason i've been wanting to keep the entirety of the final design a little bit of a surprise. it's nothing revelatory in what i've designed, but it's more that until sebastian & i have finalised it i don't want to present anything confirmed. there are still changes being made to it as it becomes real.

there are some shots of the neck when it was first glued etc. 

tell you what, i will put up a good number of them once it's all done. sebastian was good enough to provide me with a good amount of procedurals with which to choose from.

H


----------



## Randy (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## halsinden (Apr 18, 2008)

Randy said:


>



some great developments very recently, been shaving tiny amounts off the body for more of a contoured look, we've also agreed on a totally killer set of electrics that allowing me 9 different configurations.

now all that's waiting to arrive is the locking nut that i ordered this last week and the locking tuners from bob sperzel, then we'll agree the final design and i belive will set to staining it the only one true colour...

H


----------



## budda (Apr 18, 2008)

yay versatility!


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 18, 2008)

budda said:


> yay versatility!



+1


----------



## Apophis (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## halsinden (Apr 20, 2008)

new developments chaps, behold, a sneak preview of a little more...






sex.

H


----------



## Ramsay777 (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## budda (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## Desecrated (Apr 20, 2008)

budda said:


>



+1


----------



## TimSE (Apr 20, 2008)

That is one UBER horn


----------



## halsinden (Apr 20, 2008)

TimSE said:


> That is one UBER horn



innit man.

sebastian very kindly sent me pictures of the guitar being held, which i'd requested to get an idea of overall scale (it being my bugbear about most guitar bodies being too big, IMO). that monster horn looks wicked when set actually _on_ someone.

H


----------



## TimSE (Apr 20, 2008)

halsinden said:


> innit man.
> 
> sebastian very kindly sent me pictures of the guitar being held, which i'd requested to get an idea of overall scale (it being my bugbear about most guitar bodies being too big, IMO). that monster horn looks wicked when set actually _on_ someone.
> 
> H



nice 

when do u think ul be gettin the beast?
after its painted black im guess?


----------



## halsinden (Apr 20, 2008)

TimSE said:


> nice
> 
> when do u think ul be gettin the beast?
> after its painted black im guess?



painted? PAINTED?!?!?!?  

nah man, i be havin' it stained. i'm really wanting to exploit the wenge's grain whilst making sure it's the only one true colour. i think i'm really drifting away from lacquer finishes now actually, in fact i'm considering sending sebastian my RG7620 for him to strip and mod slightly.

H


----------



## Drew (Apr 20, 2008)

halsinden said:


> at some point i'm going to post a video on how people who buy white, blue, green or any other finish guitars that aren't black or natural are directly helping fund terrorism and child pornography.



 Hey, at least it ain't bestiality, you know...


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 20, 2008)

DAYUM


----------



## TimSE (Apr 20, 2008)

halsinden said:


> painted? PAINTED?!?!?!?
> 
> nah man, i be havin' it stained. i'm really wanting to exploit the wenge's grain whilst making sure it's the only one true colour. i think i'm really drifting away from lacquer finishes now actually, in fact i'm considering sending sebastian my RG7620 for him to strip and mod slightly.
> 
> H



Stained is it? nice work
i been thinking about the same with my RG7420
might keep the black pearl finish tho
some 707s
dye the baord black
nice

u should mod urs for sure


----------



## halsinden (Apr 20, 2008)

Drew said:


> Hey, at least it ain't bestiality, you know...



what, getting a non-black guitar? frankly, it would make bestiality excusable.

H



TimSE said:


> Stained is it? nice work
> i been thinking about the same with my RG7420
> might keep the black pearl finish tho
> some 707s
> ...



what i'm thinking was replace the neck with a wenge piece, reverse headstock, ebony markerless board etc.

then sand down the body, possibly add a wenge top to improve the basswood tone, make the final bit of routing needed to fit the nailbombs i have in there better (they're too high currently). the neck & the body would then be stained black.

H


----------



## TimSE (Apr 20, 2008)

halsinden said:


> what, getting a non-black guitar? frankly, it would make bestiality excusable.
> 
> H
> 
> ...



hmm I Approve
Do it 

the only reason i really wanna mod mine is to sell it i think
Iv wanted a project guitar for ages but cant imagen il be the least bit botherd about keeping it once its done. i dont play and really cant imagen will out of choice again so maybe someone here would want it.

far too settled with my Agile neck (which is beyond perfect for me) and the 707s and mahogany... its just perfect!

tis why i got another one customed for me 
Wat a glorious day that will be when i get it


----------



## halsinden (Apr 20, 2008)

TimSE said:


> hmm I Approve
> Do it
> 
> the only reason i really wanna mod mine is to sell it i think
> ...



well, i also want to reshape mildly, to make it more like an RGA. also the new neck would hopefully follow more of a wizard profile than the current one. i'd like to keep it as a backup at least.

H


----------



## TimSE (Apr 20, 2008)

halsinden said:


> well, i also want to reshape mildly, to make it more like an RGA. also the new neck would hopefully follow more of a wizard profile than the current one. i'd like to keep it as a backup at least.
> 
> H



Ya the RGAs are a bit nice
i think Lil Dave might wanna use mine as a backup 7 as he only has the 1 (atm)
Its mainly the 25.5 scale that does it more than anything
feels so small its just nasty  ah well

if i was to mod the body id make sure to do the Broderick and Rusty Cooley thing and take off the underside of the lower horn
so the back of ur hand doesnt get raped by it when playing in the higher registers
somethin that really gets me as i got giant freak hands


----------



## halsinden (Apr 20, 2008)

TimSE said:


> Ya the RGAs are a bit nice
> i think Lil Dave might wanna use mine as a backup 7 as he only has the 1 (atm)
> Its mainly the 25.5 scale that does it more than anything
> feels so small its just nasty  ah well
> ...



ah, did i not mention the 27" scale for the neck? i'm a nonce.

i'd like to sharpen the horns and make the cutaways more pronounced, certainly.

man, SE on exclusively 7 strings would be great. get the stanton on it dude.

H


----------



## TimSE (Apr 20, 2008)

halsinden said:


> ah, did i not mention the 27" scale for the neck? i'm a nonce.
> 
> i'd like to sharpen the horns and make the cutaways more pronounced, certainly.
> 
> ...



Im trying so hard too!!!  i only have 7 strings now and the new album has more than a few 7 string tracks so im deff getting there
hes faaaar too into his Gibsons and Marshalls tho

He'l come around to the 7s tho soon enough
already got him GASing for a new amp
danno what but its a start haha
im working my way to getting an ENGL Invader 100 and im sure after a lil play when i manage to get it he'l see the light


----------



## halsinden (Apr 21, 2008)

TimSE said:


> Im trying so hard too!!!  i only have 7 strings now and the new album has more than a few 7 string tracks so im deff getting there
> hes faaaar too into his Gibsons and Marshalls tho
> 
> He'l come around to the 7s tho soon enough
> ...



he certainly is a fan of that setup, yeah. hes been playing that cherry les paul studio for a while, hasnt he? ive got the black version of that one. fitted it with EMGs and all that.

H


----------



## TimSE (Apr 21, 2008)

halsinden said:


> he certainly is a fan of that setup, yeah. hes been playing that cherry les paul studio for a while, hasnt he? ive got the black version of that one. fitted it with EMGs and all that.
> 
> H



hes got another les paul going atm which he uses more than anythin else
danno wat model or watever
dont care for lespauls my self

it it had EMGs id put up with his 

he'd prob have a PRS 7 is u didnt have to have them custom made and were stupid amounts of money
so would i probably


----------



## halsinden (Apr 21, 2008)

TimSE said:


> hes got another les paul going atm which he uses more than anythin else
> danno wat model or watever
> dont care for lespauls my self
> 
> ...



man, james (7DT) said he tried PRS during one of the cradle tours on paul allenders recommendation and really didnt find them all that. i guess it remains to be seen as per the player though.

that said, if santana were to write a tech death opus on a PRS 7, name it satan-tana sonata, switch the tie-dye for 6 inch nails and douse his moustache in fake blood then i may be more inclined to pick one up and play massively inappropriate folk solos on it infront of the cast of the west ends lord of the rings musical whilst windmilling frantically out of time. naked.

H


----------



## TimSE (Apr 21, 2008)

halsinden said:


> man, james (7DT) said he tried PRS during one of the cradle tours on paul allenders recommendation and really didnt find them all that. i guess it remains to be seen as per the player though.
> 
> that said, if santana were to write a tech death opus on a PRS 7, name it satan-tana sonata, switch the tie-dye for 6 inch nails and douse his moustache in fake blood then i may be more inclined to pick one up and play massively inappropriate folk solos on it infront of the cast of the west ends lord of the rings musical whilst windmilling frantically out of time. naked.
> 
> H



 

Never played a PRS7
not even seen one in person but still just looks alone do it for me
charcoal black one for sure

til then im well into my Agiles


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah, some of the newer prs' ive played havent been all that amazing unfortunately. But then ive played a few that just... Do you guys remember NBA Jamz? or did that not hit UK. anyways. some of the prs' lately... BOOOM SHAKALAKA.

The old ones were fapomatic for sure


----------



## TimSE (Apr 21, 2008)

Iv just bought another Agile


skanked one of the older Blue bolt-on ones with a set bridge
needed a set bridge for a while and as i cant stand blue im ganna do my Mods to that now 
ganna stain it Black with (if i can) a hint or Red with a glosy finish
ohyes - ta for the Stained finsih idea 

Might see if stanton wants my ibby


----------



## halsinden (Apr 21, 2008)

TimSE said:


> Iv just bought another Agile
> 
> 
> skanked one of the older Blue bolt-on ones with a set bridge
> ...



blue?

BLUE?

stain it. STAIN IT.

H


----------



## Randy (Apr 21, 2008)

The headstock on that thing is in dire need of a PA piercing. You know... to make it... _personal_.


----------



## halsinden (Apr 23, 2008)

Randy said:


> The headstock on that thing is in dire need of a PA piercing. You know... to make it... _personal_.



talking of which, i just have to say -

we're in the final stages of completion now, and as a last part i've done some design work on the headstock which i'm actually quite proud of. in particular, i've just today drawn up a first draft of a truss rod cover design which i'm really pleased with, it's incorporating the roter symbol disc and an echo of the body's design itself.

usually i'm not much for paying attention to truss covers, but in this case i feel i've come up with something which in some minor way will be a feature for the piece.

H


----------



## TimSE (Apr 23, 2008)

halsinden said:


> talking of which, i just have to say -
> 
> we're in the final stages of completion now, and as a last part i've done some design work on the headstock which i'm actually quite proud of. in particular, i've just today drawn up a first draft of a truss rod cover design which i'm really pleased with, it's incorporating the roter symbol disc and an echo of the body's design itself.
> 
> ...



Nice  any idea of when it will be done and dusted?

and yes the blue is nasty and will be a different colour for sure! some 707s too


----------



## halsinden (Apr 23, 2008)

TimSE said:


> Nice  any idea of when it will be done and dusted?
> 
> and yes the blue is nasty and will be a different colour for sure! some 707s too



i'm not sure man, i'd say possibly a month? a lot of it's also down to receiving these tuning heads from bob sperzel.

H


----------



## TimSE (Apr 23, 2008)

Ah ya
Time will tell i guess


----------



## Randy (Apr 23, 2008)

halsinden said:


> i'm not sure man, i'd say possibly a month? a lot of it's also down to receiving these tuning heads from bob sperzel.
> 
> H



Speaking of which... why are you ordering them direct? Are they customized in some way? Just figured I'd ask, since they seem to be taking a while, and I know there's tons of retailers that sell sperzels.


----------



## halsinden (Apr 23, 2008)

Randy said:


> Speaking of which... why are you ordering them direct? Are they customized in some way? Just figured I'd ask, since they seem to be taking a while, and I know there's tons of retailers that sell sperzels.



bob's been kind enough to offer me a rate on them. he liked the ideas of the project, so he's been in regular contact. i'm very much playing to his tune on this.

H


----------



## Randy (Apr 23, 2008)

Ah. Well that explains it then. It's great to hear he keeps close to his clients.


----------



## halsinden (Apr 30, 2008)

Randy said:


> Ah. Well that explains it then. It's great to hear he keeps close to his clients.



literally just got off the phone to bob (he rang me).

had to confirm the configuration (in-line) and they should be being shipped out over the next 3 days.

this piece is getting closer & closer.

H


----------



## Drew (Apr 30, 2008)

halsinden said:


> that said, if santana were to write a tech death opus on a PRS 7, name it &#8220;satan-tana sonata&#8221;, switch the tie-dye for 6 inch nails and douse his moustache in fake blood then i may be more inclined to pick one up and play massively inappropriate folk solos on it infront of the cast of the west end&#8217;s &#8216;lord of the rings&#8217; musical whilst windmilling frantically out of time. naked.




 

Now, excuse my as I and my white guitar go copulate with a sheep.


----------



## halsinden (Apr 30, 2008)

Drew said:


> my white guitar



sick. SICK.

it's time like these that i wish chris was more dilligent with censorship.

H


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 30, 2008)

Drew said:


> Now, excuse my as I and my white guitar go copulate with a sheep.


 Maybe I should do the same with mine... It may be white, but it plays better than a puppy on acid. Wait. Maybe that's not a good comparison...


----------



## halsinden (Apr 30, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Maybe I should do the same with mine... It may be white, but it plays better than a puppy on acid. Wait. Maybe that's not a good comparison...



i fear for grrr & grim, i really do.

"lisa, come here listen, he sounds _exactly_ my white super strat. whats that? yeah, grim double-dropped, i think hes in the bathroom, hes coming up by the sound of it"

you fucking sadist.

made no better by the fact youre trying to suggest that your vomit-flecked tragedy toothpick is actually a nice guitar. its the colour of a stained U-bend, for christs sake. why cant you just learn?

H


----------



## budda (Apr 30, 2008)

white is good.

dont trash the white guitars. white LP custom. dont ask questions. 

and colours are good too. you're clearly too far into the dark side to appreciate it 

lookin forward to pics of you w/ the new bebe


----------



## halsinden (Apr 30, 2008)

budda said:


> white is good.
> 
> dont trash the white guitars. white LP custom. dont ask questions.
> 
> ...



ive heard that sort of talk before.

gunman on the grassy knoll. THATS ALL IM SAYING, thats all im saying. its just a sentence


...murderer

yeah man, i'm going to photograph the living pants out of this guitar.

H


----------



## Drew (May 1, 2008)

halsinden said:


> made no better by the fact you&#8217;re trying to suggest that your vomit-flecked tragedy toothpick is actually a nice guitar. it&#8217;s the colour of a stained U-bend, for christ&#8217;s sake. why can&#8217;t you just learn?
> 
> H



WTF does that even MEAN?  

Sorry Hal, I've just never gotten on with black guitars.


----------



## TimSE (May 1, 2008)

this last page or 2 have been amazing


----------



## budda (May 1, 2008)

halsinden said:


> yeah man, i'm going to photograph the living pants out of this guitar.
> 
> H



if you put dead pants in it, im sure JJ would pay twice the price


----------



## halsinden (May 8, 2008)

dear all,

after admitting that i am the way and the truth and the black is your one true god, i present the following for you to have a look at:

this is the wiring that sebastian have last agreed on. weve gone from pillar to post with the electrics issue, and its seen us entertaining jimmy page-styled multi-wirings, simple 1 volume configs

my biggest issue is that i utterly hate pots. i find that it opens up too many variables when it comes to knocking them by mistake (something i suffered from greatly whilst on tour with leech woman) which is only worsened by the advent of the pot also being push/pull. i did a little research of my own (im a complete techno-dunce in these areas) and arrived at the conclusion that i just dont need phase options, as i dont necessarily ever want to sound like peter green of fleetwood mac, or some country throwback.

so i came up with this. in with massive thanks also to andy (lozek) and tom (distressed_romeo), in andys case for the suggestion of the humbucker + single coil 2 and 4 position options. im particularly amazed that this is actually my own work, seeing that i even struggle to understand how a hall-lightswitch works when there are 2 of them operating the same bulb.

H


----------



## 74n4LL0 (May 8, 2008)

and what happens if you pull both the switch?


----------



## halsinden (May 8, 2008)

74n4LL0 said:


> and what happens if you pull both the switch?



a trapdoor opens and dogs are deployed.

H


----------



## -K4G- (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Drew (May 8, 2008)

Ahh. I admire that in a guitar.


----------



## halsinden (May 8, 2008)

Drew said:


> Ahh. I admire that in a guitar.



the features purpose is clear - to forcibly remove the faces that have not already been melted by my way-chronic fretboard p0wnage, obviously. that is, having shred so hard i could be mistaken for a cheese grater and am being pursued by kenwood industries for my extraordinary culinary abilities.

all this made possible due to my guitar being blick. blick as thi noight.

H


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 8, 2008)

I think on the last option you should have both neck(in parrallell) and bridge(in parrallell) in parallell


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 8, 2008)

halsinden said:


> i fear for grrr & grim, i really do.
> 
> "lisa, come here listen, he sounds _exactly_ my white super strat. whats that? yeah, grim double-dropped, i think hes in the bathroom, hes coming up by the sound of it"
> 
> ...


White is the new metal.


----------



## halsinden (May 8, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> White is the new metal.








H


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 8, 2008)




----------



## halsinden (May 8, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


>


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 8, 2008)

Didn't you recognise Me Hate Eternal then?


----------



## halsinden (May 8, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Didn't you recognise Me Hate Eternal then?



i see the picture not only as one of the poorest bits of photoshop rape ive ever seen, but an affront to rutans worth as a human being. this is his reputation as an artist youre playing with here. frankly, id expect a mod to step in on this.

shame on you, james.

H


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 8, 2008)

halsinden said:


> i see the picture not only as one of the poorest bits of photoshop rape ive ever seen, but an affront to rutans worth as a human being. this is his reputation as an artist youre playing with here. frankly, id expect a mod to step in on this.
> 
> shame on you, james.
> 
> H


Oh dear, it's struck a nerve and I fear you will be burning all the material you have by him, while weeping and crying at the same time in a fit of emo tinged sorrow and intense dismay 

I fear you are in as much denial as the legions of Halford fans who had copied his style were when they found out he batted for the other team


----------



## halsinden (May 8, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Oh dear, it's struck a nerve and I fear you will be burning all the material you have by him, while weeping and crying at the same time in a fit of emo tinged sorrow and intense dismay
> 
> I fear you are in as much denial as the legions of Halford fans who had copied his style were when they found out he batted for the other team



a) im telling mum of you, then youll be sorry

b) halford batted for no team, he was simply a batty-boy. ergo your mistakes indicate that you actually have no knowledge of anything ever and probably smell of elephant 

the thing is, i actually know what happens when you use your travesty-twig of a white guitar. its robert palmer all the way. soft metal.

H


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 8, 2008)

halsinden said:


> a) i&#8217;m telling mum of you, then you&#8217;ll be sorry
> 
> b) halford batted for no &#8216;team&#8217;, he was simply a batty-boy. ergo your mistakes indicate that you actually have no knowledge of anything ever and probably smell of elephant
> 
> ...




I'll cover this. Upload it as "Hal Sinden" on youtube. The you'll be sorry


----------



## halsinden (May 8, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> I'll cover this. Upload it as "Hal Sinden" on youtube. The you'll be sorry




fucking won't be - i love that song.

i'd cover 'i didn't mean to turn you on' better than you, bitch. WITHOUT a w--hite guitar.

H


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 8, 2008)

halsinden said:


> a trapdoor opens and dogs are deployed.
> 
> H



RELEASE THE HOUNDS!!!!






This thing sounds and looks like it's going to rule!

...And what yo' talkin' 'bout; everyone knows white metal is .


----------



## stuz719 (May 8, 2008)

Ah, but can anyone name the guitarist who played on Robert Palmer's "Addicted to Love"?

I can. 



Spoiler



It was Eddie Martinez. There, that's a new name for you, isn't it? :-D


----------



## halsinden (May 8, 2008)

stuz719 said:


> Ah, but can anyone name the guitarist who played on Robert Palmer's "Addicted to Love"?
> 
> I can.
> 
> ...



i do respect that knowledge. well done, sir.

H


----------



## Stitch (May 8, 2008)

This thread has my understanding lost in it somewhere...


----------



## Metal Ken (May 8, 2008)

distressed_romeo said:


>




The only good striper song is the one the Sex Machineguns covered and changed the lyrics to.


----------



## halsinden (May 8, 2008)

Stitch said:


> This thread has my understanding lost in it somewhere...




this thread understands your loss, and raises you five kittens.

H


----------



## budda (May 8, 2008)

i wanna see pics of this blick guitar already..


----------



## halsinden (May 8, 2008)

budda said:


> i wanna see pics of this blick guitar already..



so do i man. it's apparently not long now. possibly weeks, if not less.

H


----------



## Drew (May 9, 2008)

Just for that, I'm going to start learning Interlock covers. On my white UV.


----------



## halsinden (May 21, 2008)

another bit of an update. first draft electrics installation - we're going to change some things to black, but this is the placing. i also really like the positioning of the jack port.






H


----------



## budda (May 21, 2008)




----------



## ibznorange (May 21, 2008)

nice!


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2008)

Very... interesting....


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 21, 2008)

Looks cool. A gathering to try customs needs to be arranged when you've got this and I've got my KXK.


----------



## halsinden (May 21, 2008)

metalfiend666 said:


> Looks cool. A gathering to try customs needs to be arranged when you've got this and I've got my KXK.



dude, that's an idea. shall we do that? have a bit of a drink-up of it?

could do that round mine. i'm good for mid-june for mine, or thereabouts, what about yours?

H


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jun 2, 2008)

sooo, what's up and happening with the Hal-guitfiddle?


----------



## halsinden (Jun 2, 2008)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> sooo, what's up and happening with the Hal-guitfiddle?



well we're currently waiting on a new delivery from sperzel to be organised whilst making some final touches to the headstock. once that's done, sebastian will get to staining the whole piece.

obscenely close. i want this guitar so, so badly now.

H


----------



## dream-thief (Jun 3, 2008)

you are one lucky fucker.


----------



## halsinden (Jun 3, 2008)

dream-thief said:


> you are one lucky fucker.



i am, yes. sincerely glad that i actually engaged roter in the first place.

H


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jun 3, 2008)

I can't wait to get mine started. I'm just waiting on a few things to send Sebastian the first payment in the next few days and then off he goes apparently


----------



## halsinden (Jun 11, 2008)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I can't wait to get mine started. I'm just waiting on a few things to send Sebastian the first payment in the next few days and then off he goes apparently



i'd be interested in hearing more of this man.

H


----------



## wintersun (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey why don't you upload some more pics? I really want to see it from different positions


----------



## halsinden (Jun 16, 2008)

wintersun said:


> Hey why don't you upload some more pics? I really want to see it from different positions



i'm waiting until it's done completely until i post full pics of it, then it'll be a massive picstory.

H


----------



## wintersun (Jun 16, 2008)

halsinden said:


> i'm waiting until it's done completely until i post full pics of it, then it'll be a massive picstory.
> 
> H



Can't wait


----------



## halsinden (Jul 2, 2008)

agreeing / making the final touches now, waiting for the custom case to arrive at roter, then i'll expect it apparently around just after mid july. in time for the dam headline gig.

gentlemen - i'm excited.

H


----------



## Meh (Jul 2, 2008)

whoa that looks amazing


----------



## halsinden (Jul 2, 2008)

Meh said:


> whoa that looks amazing



thank you mate.

H


----------



## Mr. S (Jul 2, 2008)

so um... you'll be bringing this to the UK meet up right?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 2, 2008)

Mr. S said:


> so um... you'll be bringing this to the UK meet up right?



+1


----------



## halsinden (Jul 5, 2008)

metalfiend666 said:


> +1



as long as i have it by then, yes, but i'm potentially being a little dim - i can't fully work out when exactly it is for the meet, it's still up in the air right?

by the way, i love this pic:






H


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 5, 2008)

That looks pretty neat so far!


----------



## tie my rope (Jul 5, 2008)

this needs MOAR pics.


----------

